# Modelo de optoacoplador para Pspice



## turkok (Feb 20, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo un problemilla con un optoacoplador, y es que necesito realizar una simulación de un sistema y no tengo el modelo del optoacoplador TLP621 de toshiba. ¿Me podriais decir donde encontrarlo? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 20, 2007)

La CTR, que especifican (según el sufijo) va de 50 a 600, así que si tomás 100 creo que vas a andar bien, lo podés incorporar como una fuente de corriente, manejada por corriente.


----------



## MAUELECTRONICA (Jun 7, 2010)

Alguien tiene un modelo de optoacoplador para el Altium?, hace dias que busco y no encuentro nada.


----------

